# plants and piranhas



## mrstreetz (Jul 31, 2007)

im thinking about finally going with live plants. just wanted to know if anyone knew if piranhas will eat the plants or will i be able to grow them out healthy?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

my Serra never ate any plants, but he took chunks out of my Ludwigia repens-ruben... I guess the deep red color pissed him off.
He didn't kill the plant tho.

Some say their reds like to wreck their plants..
I would recommend that you establish the tank with plants for a few months, and then get some baby, or juvenile pygos, if you are going that route


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

I have been thinking of doing this myself because I have never tried live plants and with my new larger tank it would be very possible.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

My two 7" Rb love live plants. I have had no problems with the occasional torn leaf from one swimming by or something. On the rare occasion I feed them a feeder they use the plants to ambush from. My tanks pretty thick with plants too.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

My P tank has live plants in it. Never once did i need to trim. My p's do the trimming for me. I simply pluck out the detached portions to either plant or discard.


----------



## Jake123 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have live plants in my tank and my p tears them up on one side of the tank where he usually is. So my suggestion is to get leafy plants and not plants with thick stems becuase when the fish swim through them enough they will break the stems.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

mrstreetz said:


> im thinking about finally going with live plants. just wanted to know if anyone knew if piranhas will eat the plants or will i be able to grow them out healthy?


 if you dont want your ps to chomp on plants put them around the border of tank nit in the middle you can get low plants for the middle like dwarf hair grass it looks just like my lawn


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

my tank originally had fake plants in it.....which my p ate chunks out of.....so i switched it up to live and he uprooted those also....moral of the story....i think every p is different and i suppose you will have to experiment to see what happens....goodluck....Nate


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

I Had plants before and my Rbps want to be gardeners and they suck at it... bigtime


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

if you go with live plants you should weight them down or secure them somehow because you will probably have to keep planting them in the substrate my rbps were always knocking my plants around and occasionally taking a bite out of them. i personally like live plants for the way they make the tank look more natural.


----------

